# European Athletics Championships



## Chris Hobson (Aug 11, 2018)

I've been getting myself inspired by watching the European Athletics Championships. Lots of coverage of the various triathlon events. Loving the swimming and trying to copy the perfect technique of the contestants. Happy that team GB are doing well on the medal table. Yes I admit it, enjoying ogling the female athlete's bottoms.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 11, 2018)

Most of the blokes also have really nice bums actually Chris - trust me, I'm a connoiseuse !

Sooo, Chris - how did you find the ladies shot put and discus competitions?  LOL


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2018)

I love the fact that they've made it a multi-sport event this year  And there appears to have been a buzz about the GB teams since London 2012 in these scenarios, we've done extremely well - I remember the Atlanta Olympics in 1996 when GB only got 1 gold medal and came (looks it up!) 36th in the medal table.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 12, 2018)

"Sooo, Chris - how did you find the ladies shot put and discus competitions?"

I have highly eclectic tastes so I sometimes appreciate a scary virago. Anyway, some of the throwing things girls are quite pretty and make me think of the Mixalot Big Butt song.

When it comes to the male athletes, my other half likes the gymnasts best. We have been watching the cricket but I got to watch the women's synchronised diving when it started raining. It was a real shame that our girls' final dive went hideously wrong when they were poised to win gold. Anyway, the Test Match is back on now and things are going rather well.

Update:
It's raining at Lords again so Liz is watching hunky gymnasts.


----------

